# American Gerbil Society Virtual Show 2008



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

The results are in, and I'm so pleased!
Virtual Show 2008

My boy Grub (Stolenkiss Sandpiper) was third in the white belly class, and was also a finalist in the people's choice award! And as if that wasn't enough, my little precious girl Mottle (Stolenkiss Acadia) was also third in the mottled class! 

There were some gerbils placed below them that I really expected would beat them. They also beat gerbils belonging to very well-known people so it just goes to show that the judging wasn't dishonest.  I just wish that the yellow towel I put Mottle on for her photo hadn't come out looking white in the photograph, then maybe she might have placed higher.

Congratulations to all the winners, especially the Best In Show winner. And a huge thank you to the judge or judges that thought highly of my little babies.

Roll on the virtual show 2009, that's what I say!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i want to become a member of the NGS


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

From what I hear the NGS is pretty much dead in the water. They're not organising half as much stuff as they used to, they never send out their newsletter, show results take 6 months or more to come out. The website is very behind in updates. I think you'd probably be wasting your money. I contacted them asking about breeders a while back and it must have taken 3 months for them to get back to me.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

really? gosh i didn't know that.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Apparently so.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

CONGRATS!!

you must be so proud of ur lil gebrils!!!!

well done

xx


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks  I really am proud of them. It does feel good to have your opinions about animals you've bred confirmed by people in the know.

Hope the others don't get jealous of Grub and Mottle's success now


----------

